# Broadcom 57810S/57711 NIC 2.5Gbps sync - if_bxe.ko



## bolmsted (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello

There are threads on DSL Forums related to a patch for synchronizing the Broadcom 57810 and 57711 cards at 2500Mbps (2.5Gbps) in order to allow them to talk to the upstream fibre network ONTs properly to obtain the full speed at 1Gbps and 1.5Gbps (depending on the plan subscribed) since the card tends to synchronize at either 1Gbps or 10Gbps by default but does have option to sync at 2.5Gbps in the firmware.


I am wondering if we can incorporate these patches into the mainstream Broadcom driver which will eventually feed into projects like (pfSense and OPNsense) to allow this synchronization at 1Gbps, 10Gbps AND 2.5Gbps.   (Search for FreeBSD on the pages for the embedded patches):






						[Internet] Bypassing the HH3K up to 2.5Gbps using a BCM57810S NIC - Bell Canada | DSLReports Forums
					

Forum discussion: JOIN OUR DISCORD SERVER FOR SUPPORT GOING FORWARD  ARCHIVED 2020/10/26 - NO UPDATES OR SUPPORT BY OP  USE AT YOUR OWN RISK - I take no responsibility and assume no liability for any




					www.dslreports.com
				








						[Internet] Bypassing the HH3K up to 2.5Gbps using a BCM57711 NIC - Bell Canada | DSLReports Forums
					

Forum discussion: ARCHIVED 2020/10/26 - NO UPDATES OR SUPPORT BY OP  USE AT YOUR OWN RISK - I take no responsibility and assume no liability for any of the following content  Use the compiled drivers posted in a href=&quote;https://www.dslreports.com/forum




					www.dslreports.com
				




It looks like the diff won't apply properly with FreeBSD 13.x (worked with 11.x and 12.x) so I manually applied the changes and compiled it just like the author did on a test VM.


I would like to move over to OPNsense manually when they release their 22.1 version based on FreeBSD 13.1 as I have it compiled/working on FreeBSD 13.0 in a test VM but ideally if we can incorporate into the kernel directly would avoid this repatching all the time.


The original author did submit a request upstream for contribution to the Linux kernel I believe but I don't think it was submitted for FreeBSD and their associated projects.


----------

